# Can I skip a release when performing an upgrade?



## mariourk (Sep 7, 2016)

Just like the title says. I need to upgrade a server, running FreeBSD-9.3. Can I upgrade directly to 10.3, skipping 10.0, 10.1 and 10.2?

I assume it's not a problem, but I want to be sure.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 7, 2016)

Yes, that shouldn't be a problem. Do read the release notes of the intermediate versions though. The release notes of 10.3 really only covers the differences between 10.2 and 10.3.


----------



## mariourk (Sep 7, 2016)

Thanks!

The server in question is just a fileserver, mainly running Samba. So I don't expect too much problems. But then again, computers.... 

well, we'll see


----------



## SirDice (Sep 7, 2016)

Don't forget to rebuild/reinstall all your ports/packages.


----------

